# Overstocking?



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

I have a 10 gallon tank with a filter and heater that currently houses one Betta and six of some type of Tetra (the pet store said Columbian something but they do not look like the ones on Google). 

I was looking into bringing a few other additions into the tank, and I just wanted to see if you guys thought it would work out or if it would be overstocking / not compatible. I'm not too worried about the Betta being aggressive; so far, he's been really passive and totally ignored the Tetras.

-One Orange Mini Lobster (I'm a little worried about this one as its average temp. is 72 degrees and my tank runs about 84; can't find out how to lower it)
-One African Dwarf Frog

Let me know what you think!


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I know nothing about the mini lobsters (mmm lobster...). 

If you have adequate filtration, I would say it's ok to add one african dwarf frog. I would not add both the lobster and the frog. The tank is already pushing crowded. Tetras ideally need more swimming space than a 10G but can be ok there. And ADFs are slow and have poor eyesight, and I picture little tiny lobster claws ripping it apart. 

The thing about african dwarf frogs (assuming you haven't already kept them) is they are very poor at competing for food. You may run into a problem of your betta and tetras not allowing it to eat. You really have to target feed the frogs or else they won't get any food at all.


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

Haha OK thanks for the advice!
The lobster is less than an inch long (it's also called a dwarf crayfish I think); might get that over the frog if it's a choice between them because it's ridiculously cute (in a weird lobster way).


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

The dwarf crayfish should be perfectly safe to add. However Colombian tetras are too big to happily fit a school into 10 gallons . If you aren't sure the type could you post a pic ?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

They seem pretty happy so I don't think that's the type. I'll get a picture of them later today!


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

Alright they're really quick so this is the best picture I could get.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah yes ok.. Those are harlequin rasboras. You're good then . A crayfish with your current tank mates should be perfectly fine for 10g


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

This is what I read on dwarf crayfish. It said (First off, a crayfish and a betta are unfortunately not a good combination at all. Their temperature requirements are quite different, and the crayfish can damage the betta when it’s asleep on the bottom of the tank) and again this is what I read on dwarf crayfish care sheet.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Temperature requirements are not very different at all. CPOs are from Mexico in lake patzcuaro. This lake is easily 77f so it appears they would appreciate the same temps. Dwarf orange crays really aren't nearly as aggressive as some other larger species are. I've never had a problem keeping them with bettas. They also are good at fending for themselves so predation too isn't a worry . 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

Seriously? Could've sworn they said they were Tetras. Ah well, shows what I know haha.

I'll look into the Crayfish a little more, but from what I've read the only thing I'm really worried about is temperature. My Betta sleeps in a little cave so I don't think I have to worry too much about the lobster attacking him while he's asleep.

And Agent13, since you've actually had them, do you have any tips on keeping them? Like what exactly to feed them?


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

That crayfish is seriously adorable. I might have to get one! I have a 10G with only a betta in it, and he is the only betta I have that stays almost exclusively at the top of the tank. 

Definitely harlequin rasboras. I have a school of them in my community tank. They're nice little fishes.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

They're scavengers .. They do fine with pellet food. Mine always ate the leftover NLS pellets in any tank they were kept. Some of them will eat the occasional veggie like zucchini spears . 
A place for them to hide is nice . They like to retreat when they molt for safety . 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

I went out and got it; so far, it's been hiding under an anubias leaf.  I also got a new Betta (I forgot to mention that I didn't actually have it yet; my old Betta only just died). 
The crayfish cost $15, compared to the $10 the platinum super delta cost me. Ridiculous haha.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

They're incredibly adorable . I even had some in my 75g with my angel fish. Little guys were totally unafraid to come out at feeding time . Even pinched a large angel on the lip for trying to steal it's pellet lol. Once it gets used to it's surroundings it will come out and patrol the tank a bit 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I would warn you about two things:

1. Your Betta's tail. I have had my CPO take a ride. Right now Dexter has a chunk out of his caused by a baby CPO hitchhiker.

2. As Agent13 said, you need some really good hiding places as they are extremely vulnerable when they molt.

Mine love Hikari Crab Cuisine.


----------

